# Supplementing raw?



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

What's the best way to supplement a good kibble diet with raw? I am reading that you should not feed kibble and raw at the same time.

I was considering replacing a kibble meal with a raw one (a bit of RMB, maybe some OM and some MM) 3 or 4 times a week. 

Oh and what about fish? I have a big chunk of halibut in my freezer and I was thinking of hacking off a chunk and giving it to her. Are fish bones and skin/scales ok for dogs/puppies?

Thanks!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

more recent scientific evidence looking at gastric emptying times has indicated no real issue with the digestion rates of kibble vs raw. Most dogs can handle it if you feel you want to mix MM and OM with it.....I always like to post this link for supplementing fresh foods. Good starting point....whole fish is great (hack away!), there can be some cautions depending on where you live and the source. In terms of bones, you have to consider the size of bone for the size and age of the dog....small, soft fish bones would be no issue generally.....mine isn't a big fan of whole fish.

http://www.homevet.com/petcare/documents/FreshFoodSupplement.pdf


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the link! 

If I can source the raw for a decent price I'll go back to a full raw diet. 

I think tonight she's getting a slab of halibut for dinner. 

I don't know where it's from though, I got it at Costco. Are mercury and other contaminants the issue with fish?




Gib Laut said:


> more recent scientific evidence looking at gastric emptying times has indicated no real issue with the digestion rates of kibble vs raw. Most dogs can handle it if you feel you want to mix MM and OM with it.....I always like to post this link for supplementing fresh foods. Good starting point....whole fish is great (hack away!), there can be some cautions depending on where you live and the source. In terms of bones, you have to consider the size of bone for the size and age of the dog....small, soft fish bones would be no issue generally.....mine isn't a big fan of whole fish.
> 
> http://www.homevet.com/petcare/documents/FreshFoodSupplement.pdf


----------



## Superhero (May 15, 2010)

What about shellfish? I have some scallops in my freezer too.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I have fed Koda Shrimp and fish, but Scallops, I tried oysters once... and he said no thanks! As far as I know, Scallops might be ok, but it always comes down to what they will eat. Scallops sound like a great idea for raw training treats... lol. Until they melt and get slimey anyways.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

yes and parasites can be an issue, for example some fresh raw salmon and trout....freezing for a few days is usually enough....you can check with local fisheries if unsure, but generally fit for human is adequate, though humans usually cook their fish which kills bacteria or parasites. I only feed fish once per week. You can also use canned, although "cooked" dogs luv sardines. I don't feed shell fish, can't comment, but be wary of a shell fish allergy which has occurred.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> yes and parasites can be an issue, for example some fresh raw salmon and trout....freezing for a few days is usually enough....you can check with local fisheries if unsure, but generally fit for human is adequate, though humans usually cook their fish which kills bacteria or parasites. I only feed fish once per week. You can also use canned, although "cooked" dogs luv sardines. I don't feed shell fish, can't comment, but be wary of a shell fish allergy which has occurred.


I agree completely on the raw fresh water fish needing to be cooked... frozen may not even be a good idea. Fresh water fish can have parasites that transfer to land mammals with no problem. The vast majority of salt water parasites cannot live in a mammal. That's why sushi is almost never from fresh water fish. The salmon they serve is generally farmed in salt water. Btw, sardines rule!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Superhero said:


> Awesome thanks for the link!
> 
> If I can source the raw for a decent price I'll go back to a full raw diet.
> 
> ...


Mercury, lead and other heavy metals and contaminates are found in most large ocean fish. The beauty of sardines is that they never grow old enough to accumulate and are therefore one of the safest fish you can feed or eat yourself.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Superhero said:


> What's the best way to supplement a good kibble diet with raw?


The easiest way is to substitute a kibble meal with a raw meal.

Chicken leg quarters can be a great single meal substitute (depending on the size of the dog).


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is a great booklet on your topic,

" *Enhancing Commercial Diets* by Monica Segal, AHCW

You feed a commercial diet and want to supplement with fresh foods. How can you do this without unbalancing the diet? Are certain supplements helpful? Are there any that you should not be using? The answers to these, and other commonly asked questions, are right here!
*Recommendations:
*The information in this booklet is suited to anyone wanting to balance a commercial diet with additions of fresh foods."


Enhancing Commercial Diets


----------



## dakota20 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mackeral is also a great fish to add too. They're a little bigger than sardines and come in a can (sometimes hard to find tho). My 15 week old loves whole fish...even tried sunfish caught by a co-worker of mine! She ate it, but wasn't as thrilled about it as the trout she usually gets. I think it was the scales. i told him to catch her some bass or walleye instead! It's pretty wild when your dog looks at you with a fish tail coming outta their mouth. I am fortunate here in MN to have a meat distributor who has a whole division dedicated to raw feeders (www.rawsforpaws.com) so I can buy bulk raw really inexpensively with a great deal of variety. Look into that in your area if you haven't already, even if you're only going to supplement. good luck!


----------

